# Cort Guitars Unveils 20th Anniversary Artisan Bass Series



## Daf57 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Cort Guitars Unveils 20th Anniversary Artisan Bass Series*

Cort Guitars Unveils 20th Anniversary Artisan Bass Series | Music News @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 19, 2013)

Seems identical to the standard Artisan models with a couple minor aesthetic touches (birdseye instead of flame, a different finish, etc.). 

Those are some solid basses though, so I'm sure these will be the same or better.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks good


----------



## Suho (Sep 23, 2013)

Cort basses are super under-rated. They were my main basses for many years. These look great, too.


----------



## CD1221 (Sep 23, 2013)

Looking at the control layout... Appears identical to some Ibanez BTB's.... Aren't they made in the same factory? Very nice looking instruments.


----------



## LordCashew (Sep 23, 2013)

CD1221 said:


> Looking at the control layout... Appears identical to some Ibanez BTB's.... Aren't they made in the same factory? Very nice looking instruments.



Looks like both use Bartolini MK-1 electronics.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 23, 2013)

CD1221 said:


> Looking at the control layout... Appears identical to some Ibanez BTB's.... Aren't they made in the same factory? Very nice looking instruments.



At one point, yes. Though the Artisan line is still at Cort Korea and Ibanez contracts out Cort Indonesia for bass production.


----------



## TolerancEJ (Sep 25, 2013)

Suho said:


> Cort basses are super under-rated...


 
This is correct. I would like Cort to bring back the Curbow 6. (They relaunched the 4- and 5-string basses, but not the 6-string.)


----------



## Thornmoon (Sep 26, 2013)

Daf57 said:


>


Loving the bird's eye top on this one!


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Sep 26, 2013)

I like that black ceruse.


----------



## Kaappari (Sep 28, 2013)

the fiver looks like a carvin icon.


----------



## 7stg (Sep 28, 2013)

Nice. My Conklin GTBD-7 came in a Cort box, they are made under licence by Westheimer Corporation and Cort is one of their subsidiaries. It is definitely top quality.


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Sep 29, 2013)

Now if only they'd make a 5-string fretless again...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 30, 2013)

Kaappari said:


> the fiver looks like a carvin icon.



The Cort Artisan series of basses pre-dates the Cavin Icon by several years.


----------

